# Getting to know your Havanese...



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi guys,

I am relatively new to this forum. I looked around the site, checked on a couple of havanese here, but still feel that I don't know many of them.

I hope you don't mind sharing one picture of your Hav with a little info about them. I thought it will be nice to see the precious and adorable faces of the adorable fluff-members here. As if creating a little Havanese-Bio thread

Info that can be (but not limited) to share is....

*Name: *
*Age: *
*Weight:* 
*Acquired from:* 
*Nickname(s):* 
*Favorite toy:* 
*Favorite treat: *
*Likes: *
*Dislikes*

To be fair, I will also share..

Some who checked on my intro post, know that I don't have a havanese (hopefully one day), but I have two maltese . Here is one picture of each with a brief info about them:









*Name: * Snowy
*Age: * Turning 6 in March 31, 2010
*Weight:* 8.8 lb
*Acquired from:* He was given to me as a gift from my parents
*Nickname(s):* Goofball, Snoop, Monkey, Snowy-Pawy, Snowball, BooBoo 
*Favorite toy:* Snowy LOOOOOOVES all toys, especially his tennis and other squeaky balls and empty water bottles
*Favorite treat: * Cheese
*Likes: * meeting other dogs (he is a social bug), swimming (he is half fish), playing fetch, exploring everything (a very curious boy), going for car rides
*Dislikes:* being asked to leave the room where I am sitting in









*Name:* Crystal
*Age:* 3 years
*Weight:* 8.8 lb
*Acquired from:* Accidental breeding litter by an irresponsible dog owners who didn't even bother to look for a good home for the pups. Instead, wanted to get rid of them all. 
*Nickname(s):* Crystallicious, Crystal-Prystal, Sweetie pie, Kissy
*Favorite toy:* Pink Stuffed CupCake
*Favorite treat:* Only one favorite? Crystal loves all treats with no particular fave.
*Likes:* Cat Chasing, Driving Snowy nuts when he plays ball, cuddles, kissing, swimming, the beach, ZOOMING
*Dislikes:* Missing her walks, being left out from having a blast with Snowy and I.

Oh I really hope you join in and have fun, guys  I would love to see and learn more about your cuties

Kat


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Isabel
1 and 1/2 years old
12 lbs
Breeder/Friend
Izzy/Izaboo/Izabelly
Tiny tennis ball/Tug of War Rope
Anything edible
walks/retrieving her tennis balls
going out in damp grass to potty*


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Max








Name: Max
Age: 2 1/2 years
Weight: 9.5 lb
Acquired from: Backyard breeder before I knew better, but wouldn't change it for the world.
Nickname(s): Maxwell Smart, the Maxter, Maxie, Fluffball, Featherduster
Favorite toy: Anything he can shred.
Favorite treat: Nuts, but he will settle with doggie treats
Likes: RLH, getting muddy, herding animals, standing guard, sleeping, belly rubs, car rides, people, kids, PetsMart
Dislikes: Grooming, he slips away and gets under the bed the moment I pull the comb and brush out of the basket next to my chair.

Cooper








Name: Cooper
Age: 2 years, 3 months
Weight: 14 lb
Acquired from: Havanese Rescue
Nickname(s): Super duper pooper scooper
Favorite toy: ball, unless he happens to find a shoe on the floor
Favorite treat: Pupcorn
Likes: RLH, tormenting Max, chin scratches from daddy, following mommy everywhere
Dislikes: Grooming, car rides


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Name: Casper
Age: 3 1/2
Weight: 12.5
Acquired from: fancy web site- now know it as commercialize puppy mill
Nickname(s): 
Favorite toy: his Posem
Favorite treat: flossie
Likes: walks, playing frisbe,
Dislikes: people coming into his yard without his permission


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Name: Missy -Grandviews Miss Sassy Girl
Age: 2 1/2
Weight: 13 
Acquired from: Grandview Havanese
Nickname(s): My sweet girl
Favorite toy: her raccoon
Favorite treat: flossies
Likes: food
Dislikes: sometimes dislikes going to work with mom, thinks the office is boring

Nice idea for a thread....


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Name: Tess (Willing-Wolf Liza)
Age: 7 yrs 3 mos.
Weight: 10.8 pounds
Acquired from: HALO (Havanese Angel League) - Tess spent 5 years as a puppymill breeder
Nickname(s): Tessie, Tessa Bella, missy, Tessamania 
Favorite toy: Mr. Squirrel
Favorite treat: Carrots (at least this week)
Likes: Long walks, hiding under blankets
Dislikes: Going to the vet, noisy crowds of dogs or people


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Fun thread. I'll play! 

Name: Picosa's Posh Panache
Age: almost 3 years old, birthday in May
Weight: 8 lbs.
Acquired from: Char Renslowe, Picosa Havanese after about a year of research and meeting local breeders and attending dog shows. I met Posh about four months before I ended up bringing her home to be a part of our family. She was kept as an "in the running" show dog but her breeder decided she was on the small side and didn't want her to have any complications in delivering pups. Yay for responsible breeder!
Nickname(s): Poshy, Boo Boo, Poop stain (my husband's endearing nickname for her), Poochie stamper
Favorite toy: My daughter's Fureal piglet, which she is not supposed to play with...
Favorite treat: Whipped cream, reserved only for her birthday which she gets to eat out of a tiny cup at my mom's coffee house.
Likes: Mom, baby chickens, cats, other dogs, giving kisses to her human siblings, cuddling and rlh at grandma's house.
Dislikes: when big folks reach down to grab her from above. big no no with posh and with me. not a big fan of getting her fur blown dry.


----------



## meganmckellar (Sep 1, 2009)

Name: Oscar the Grouch
Age: 9 months
Weight: 8lbs
Acquired from: A breeder in Georgia
Nickname(s): Ossie, Crybaby
Favorite toy: Skinneeez No Stuffing toys
Favorite treat: Cow hooves and bully sticks
Likes: Going to work every day and hanging out on my desk and greeting clients that come into my office. Also loves to sleep cozied up under the blankets when it gets cold in the winter.
Dislikes: Oscar is NOT a good sleeper if it's warm in the house. We have to keep it cool in the bedroom at night or he wakes up 2 or 3 times a night!


----------



## SuzyClaire (Dec 1, 2009)

Name: Smitty
Age: 4 months
Weight: 7ish pounds
Acquired from: A breeder
Nickname(s): Buddy, Chief, The Smittster, Mr. Puppy Pants, Fuzzy Butt
Favorite toy: Dragon Buddy
Favorite treat: Anything other than his kibble
Likes: Going to the dog park, wrestling with his toys, belly rubs, my fiance's socks
Dislikes: Baths, coming when called


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Cute idea - I'll play too.

Name: Kipling
Age: 10 months
Weight: 14 lbs
Acquired from: small breeder
Nickname(s): Kip-a-ling, furface, Spitzbube
Favorite toy: Kong
Favorite treat: anything meaty!
Likes: SOCKS! Being with his people
Dislikes: Being combed/brushed, being left on his own for too long


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Name: Maddie (Madison)
Age: 5 years on April 5!
Weight: 21 lbs
Acquired from: Reseller before I knew better 
Nickname(s): Babyface, mad dog, fluffy butt, snoopy, baby, LD (little dog), sweetie, 
Favorite toy: all of them, especially squeakers
Favorite treat: whatever you've got!
Likes: human food, doing tricks for food, RLH, cuddling on the couch, bed hogging, long walks, sniffing everything
Dislikes: walks in the rain, people she doesn't know (a bit shy), listening to commands










Name: Roscoe
Age: 5.5 months
Weight: 8 lbs
Acquired from: Janet Birdsall of Yuppy Yuppy Havanese (after a ton of research)
Nickname(s): buddy, little buddy, little man, sweet boy, sweetie, rascal, r diddy, snoopy, fluffy, cutie boy, baby, sharp tooth, little foot, 
Favorite toy: skineez squirrel, squeaky duck, squeaky plush duck, toilet paper or paper towel
Favorite treat: bully sticks, Zuke's venison strips, and cheese
Likes: RLH, playing fetch, making new friends, going to the dog park, long walks, licking daddy's ears, practicing tricks, napping on the couch with mommy, cuddles (sometimes), playing on the patio, going to see Dr. Wilbur (his vet), hiding under things (couch, bed, coffee table, dining table, etc)
Dislikes: too many cuddles, when parents won't let him on the patio, loud noises, big mean dogs, baths


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Name: Rascal
Age: 1 year old on April 4!
Weight: ? 14-15 lbs.?
Acquired from: Fayral Kennels
Nickname(s): Wascal, Wascallie, Monkey-face
Favorite toy: Whatever Pixie has
Favorite treat: Dried liver
Likes: Belly rubs, lap time, being chased with toy in mouth
Dislikes: Skateboards (working on this!), strange noises outside, evil squirrels

http://havaneseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=28946&stc=1&d=1269268818

Rascal

Name: Pixie
Age: 1 year old on April 6!
Weight: ? 13-14 lbs?
Acquired from: Fayral Kennels
Nickname(s): Pixie-pie, Pixer, Fuzz-butt
Favorite toy: Anything furry or fuzzy - right now, the borg cookie-monster, the squirrel with crinkly tail, the fat hedgehog
Favorite treat: Dried liver
Likes: Belly rubs, playing fetch, chewing toys
Dislikes: Rascal stealing her toys, not much else - the most well-balanced dog I've ever seen!

http://havaneseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=28947&stc=1&d=1269269256

Pixie


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Thank you so much for joining in guys. I am really enjoying getting to learn more about the havanese here ^_^ What a bunch of CUTIE PIES they all are.. you must be proud Hav mommies(owners).


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Name: Stella
Age: 3 years on May 11
Weight: 12 pounds
Nickname(s): Stelly, Stellar Girl, Monkey Girl
Favorite toy: Latex Bo-Bo. She tears apart stuffed animals in less than 20 minutes.
Favorite treat: peanut butter in her Kong
Likes: Being scratched behind the ear, playing with my grandsons, going to the dog park, watching out the dining room picture window
Dislikes: Having the mats combed out.


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

Smiles "Pixie" Dancing Shoes
age : 22 months
wt: 12 lbs
from: Holly Ashley, Smile Havanese
nickname: Pixie Pup, pretty girl
favorite toy: nylabones, her blanket, tennis ball
favorite treat: liver bites, anything daddy is carving up for dinnner
likes: being cuddled, being by mommy, chasing ducks and her sisters
dislikes: not being by mommy, going to the vet

Smiles Dancing "Daisy" Mae
age: 6 months
wt: 5 lbs?
from: Holly Ashley, Smile Havanese
nickname: little bit
favorite toy: anything...loves to play with rocks or shells
favorite treat: anything, including her sisters food
likes: being cuddled, is another momma's girl, RLH,zoomies
dislikes: when she has to go in the crate when we leave


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

O.K., I'll play too.

Name: Milo
Age: 3 years old
Weight: not sure - was 11 lbs when neutered early January, more now
Acquired from: PrairiwindHavanese
Nickname(s): MiMi, Beautiful Boy, Lover, Mr. Mi
Favorite toy: Loves playing with balls in the backyard
Favorite treat: Nutro crunchy treats with apple, Bil-Jac liver treats, Wellness puppy treats
Likes: The world. He thinks everyone is his friend. Loves to be petted and loved and most of all likes to be free as a bird, travelling the neighborhood looking for adventure
Dislikes Intensely dislikes being incarcerated anywhere, anytime. Doesn't like baths and hates being interrupted from his travels before he's finished touring the town.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Name: Bailey
Age: 2 years old
Weight: heavy - don't know, guessing about 15 lbs.
Acquired from: PrairiwindHavanese
Nickname(s): BayBay, Bay Boy, Cookie, Sweet Love 
Favorite toy: Ruby
Favorite treat: Same as Milo
Likes: Me, my lap, Milo, Ruby, Cagney, RLH, playing endlessly, being outside, baths and snuggling
Dislikes: People (wary till he gets to know them), being away from me, closed doors when he's on the other side


----------



## tamchev (Feb 20, 2010)

Name: Trixi
Age: 4 months
Weight : 3 lbs. 14 oz.
Acquired from: www.europeanhavanese.com - Jean Wright
Nickname: little girl, sweetie pie, honey buns
Favorite toy: anything Oero is playing with
Favorite treat: anything
Like: belly rubs, giving kisses, being with mommy, following mommy, playing on the floor with daddy, RLH - especially after a bath, going for walks, any attention at all even if that means getting brushed, cuddles with mom & dad, trying to climb inside the dishwasher, learning tricks.
Dislikes: strangers trying to touch her, big dogs not on leashes (I don't like it either!), big people looming over her, bathing ( but getting much better),

Name: Oreo
Age: 4 months
Weight: 4 lbs. 7 oz.
Aquired from: www.europeanhavanese.com
Nickname: cuddle bugs, big girl, little cookie
Favorite toy: anything Trixi has
Favorite treat: anything
Likes: being with mommy, playing "king of the castle" on top of daddy on the floor with Trixi, RLH with Trixi, cuddles, laying on her back in mommy's arms and listening to mommy talk to her, following mommy everywhere, learning tricks.
Dislikes: strangers trying to touch her


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

What a fun thread!!!

I'll post all of mine (only 2 are Havanese, but the others would feel very left out!!!)

Name: Tango
Age: Somewhere between 9-13, we aren't really sure
Weight: 12 lbs
Acquired from: Rescue - She was a puppymill breeder for many years, and the breeder didn't even know how old she was!
Nickname(s): TangoTango, Baby Girl, Sweet Baby
Favorite toy: She doesn't like toys, we never could teach her how to play
Favorite treat: Anything soft, she's missing over half her teeth
Likes: Snuggling with mom, belly rubs, ear scratches, licking people on the nose, doggie day care, walks around the neighborhood, stealing a warm spot when another dog gets up
Dislikes: Men in general (they scare her), hair in her eyes, getting picked on by more exuberant dogs


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Name: Bandit
Age: About 1 year
Weight: 21 lbs
Acquired from: Rescued - found on Craigslist 
Nickname(s): Frito Bandito, Little Porker, Stumpy (his tail was docked before we got him), Sid the Sloth (see sleeping picture for explanation), Hey Bring that back!, Excuse me that does not belong to you!
Favorite toy: Anything that is not supposed to be his. He's even stripped the sheets of our king size bed and drug them through the house and out the doggie door!
Favorite treat: Whatever I'm giving to Tango
Likes: RLH, pouncing on DH in the morning with wet paws after he's been outside in the dewey grass, chewing on nylabones, anything that squeaks, ambushing Laila, doggie daycare
Dislikes: being told "no", bath day


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Name: Lily
Age: About 2
Weight: 60 lbs
Acquired from: Stray - she acquired us! She showed up in our yard one day. We cleaned her up, fed her, and tried for 3 months to find a home for her. Until one day DH informed me that it appeared we HAD found a home for her....as he rolled over in bed and snuggled up to her. :laugh: 
Nickname(s): LilyPit, Pitiful, Thing 1 (think Dr. Seuss), Miss Pit, Mud Pit, Mud Pig (she bounces like a pig when she trots)
Favorite toy: Laila, tennis ball, or a tug rope
Favorite treat: Anything we happen to be eating
Likes: Playing rough with DH, tug with a rope toy, chasing the ball, napping with DH, doggie daycare
Dislikes: sharing her toys, the doorbell ringing


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Name: Laila
Age: About 2
Weight: 45 lbs
Acquired from: Rescue - she's deaf and had lived at the shelter for over a year when we found her 
Nickname(s): Doesn't matter because she can't hear us, but we often call her Thing 2 (think Dr Seuss, and see Lily post above)
Favorite toy: Tennis Ball, Bandit
Favorite treat: Anything Lily has
Likes: Wrestling with Lily, Wrestling with Bandit, Doggie daycare, jogging in the morning with me, snuggling in bed
Dislikes: being calm for any reason, sharing with Bandit


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

*Mimi*

Name: Mimi
Age: About 2 
Weight: 6 lbs
Acquired from: No-Kill Shelter
Nickname(s): Mimimimi, sweet puppy, wuppy puppy (although she is not a puppy anymore  she will always be mine), pups, crazy dog
Favorite toy: a stuffed monster.com (the day we rescued her, I had gone to a monster.com workshop and won a stuffed toy) and beanie baby snail 
Favorite treat: Zukes chicken training treats, bully sticks, chicken
Likes: snuggling with me on the sofa, running in an open field, RLH
Dislikes: burly men, stepping on wet grass

_Picture taken after RLH_


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

*Gordo*

Name: Gordo
Age: About 11 weeks 
Weight: 6 lbs
Acquired from: rescue organization
Nickname(s): big boy, pups
Favorite toy: anything he can chew or tear apart
Favorite treat: anything he can eat 
Likes: sleeping under the couch, cuddling on my back, everyone
Dislikes: being left on the floor when Mimi jumps on the couch, grunts when taken to bed (crate)


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

*DIzzie Rascal*

Name Dizzie Rascal
Age 13 months
Weight 12lbs
Acquired from breeder who also has Tibetan Terriers.
Nickname Pupstar
Favourite toy soft Hounds Tomato Catchup bottle.
Favourite treat sausages
Likes children,cats all family members,chasing,standing on hind legs and snow.
Dislikes strangers until he gets to know them.Large group of dogs coming towards him.


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

Name: Sydney
Age: 9 months
Weight: 9 lbs
Acquired from: Rockhurst Havanese
Nickname(s): Puppo, Syddo
Favorite toy: rope, stuffed squeakers
Favorite treat: dehydrated liver, flossies (though these are limited to 15 minutes a day max. or we end up with issues...)
Likes: donut beds, sitting on the balcony observing, picking up sticks, playing (particularly RLH!)
Dislikes: being ignored, wearing her coat


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Name: Dora
Age: 5 years
Weight: 11 lbs
Acquired from: not so good breeder
Nickname(s): Dora Neezer
Favorite toy: barking dog and bunny fur
Favorite treat: show her the chicken!
Likes: sniffing outdoors for long periods of time, playing tug, snuggling in bed and down pillows
Dislikes: grooming day, Belle being too fiesty, and people who try to pick her up before getting to know her.


Name: Dasher
Age: 2 years
Weight: 10lbs
Acquired from: Bellatak (I learned a lot!)
Nickname(s): Dashie, Dasherman, Big Man, Basher
Favorite toy: His Isabelle
Favorite treat: liver, chicken, chips, and cheeseburgers
Likes: dog shows, running, agility, his mama, and the outdoors
Dislikes: grooming day, being ignored, and if I move too much in my sleep.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Name: Kubrick
Age: Almost 3 years - birthday April 30
Weight: 16 lbs
Acquired from: retired breeder
Nickname(s): Kubriski, Kubee
Favorite toy: Balls! Especially his soccer ball and his cow ball (see picture)
Favorite treat: Cheese! and homemade jerky
Likes: running, playing, running, playing, running, playing - and beating up Hitchcock, LOL! And, of course, going for long walks
Dislikes: meeting strangers on the street - likes it at home, though



















Name: Hitchcock
Age: 1.5 years old
Weight - 16lbs
Acquired from: one of the best breeders I've met - Kimberly Gattey from Havtahava (Havtahava here on the forum)
Nickname(s): Hitch
Favorite toy: Rope bone
Favorite treat: Cheese! and homemade jerky - pretty much anything, though
Likes: Kubrick, playing blanket monster, burrowing (see picture), whining and staying in
Dislikes: long walks (we usually are dragging him along, LOL!), getting brushed or anything to do with grooming, and being separated from his big brother


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Name: Starborn Kodak Moment
Age: 10 1/2 months
Weight: 15-16 lbs? (haven't weighed him in a while, but he's big)
Acquired from: Pam and Tom King, Starborn Havanese
Nicknames: Kodi, Fluffy Puppy, Puppy Face
Favorite toys: Gallon milk bottles, used socks, his squeaky green elephant
Favorite treats: lots - we rotate around for training
Likes: LOVES to work, off-leash runs in the woods, getting muddy!!! Also enjoys his job as dish-prewasher.
Dislikes: Mom going upstairs (where he's not allowed) without him, dog food, unless there's nothing better being offered.:biggrin1: Not so keen on baths AFTER getting muddy.:bathbaby:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Name: Ruby Tuesday
Age: 4 1/2 months
Weight: almost 7 lbs.
Acquired from: PrairiwindHavanese
Nickname(s): Ruby Tuby, Rube, Tuby, Lunatic
Favorite toy: her pillow animal 
Favorite treat: Wellness Puppy treats, Bil-Jac liver treats, Nutro crunchy apple treats
Likes: Everything, especially my underwear, pantyhose, vacuum cleaner cords, you name it
Dislikes Being restrained, having her face washed, being told no


----------



## kloie's mom (Feb 27, 2010)

Name: Color my heart with Kloie
Age: 7 months
Weight: 9.8
Aquired from: breeder in Michigan
Nicknames: Kloie, Kloiebug, worm
Favorite Toy: small squeaky ball or her doberman "sister"
Favorite Treat: chicken
Likes: People - everyone is in the world to love on her right????
Dislikes: face washes, being alone


----------



## LexiBoo (Nov 20, 2008)

Name: Lexi
Age: 4
Weight: 12.5 lbs 
Acquired from: Breeder in VT
Nickname(s): Miss Boo, Little Girl
Favorite toy: Busy Buddy and anything that squeaks
Favorite treat: Busy Buddy treats, cheese
Likes: Belly rubs and walks
Dislikes: Car rides


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

AWWWWH MORE ADORABLE fluffs to meet and get to learn about!! I am loving it and loving your cuties.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Name: Rockhurst's Hooligan 'Harley'
Age: 18 months`
Weight: 18 lbs
Acquired from: Rockhurst Havanese - Beth Obrecht
Nickname(s): Haar-yee, Porkula, Big Dawg, 
Favorite toy: Anything that squeaks
Favorite treat: Anything...Uh...see above weight...
Likes: Lying on his back like a baby in my arms, scratchies, food
Dislikes: Being separated from Seymour or his Daddy


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Name: Rockhurst's 'Seymour'
Age: 18 months
Weight: 13 lbs
Acquired from: Rockhurst Havanese - Beth Obrecht
Nickname(s): Little Black Dog, _SEYMOUR!_, Stealth dog, Pesky little brother
Favorite toy: Anything Harley has
Favorite treat: Anything Harley has
Likes: Patrolling the house & perimeter
Dislikes: Cuddling...unless he wants something :suspicious:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Name: Santos
Age: 10 months
Weight: 8 lbs.
Acquired from Prairiwind Havanese
Nickname...none. 
Favorite toy: the "moo" a blue and white spotted cow
Favorite treat: FLOSSIES!
Likes: me, me, me...sitting in my lap, sleeping with me, running with me. He also likes Sushi, the shih tzu.
Dislikes: being away from me, being groomed.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Name: Bumi (Peluito King Bumi)
Age: 10 months
Weight: 8-10 lbs? 
Aquired from: Peluito Havanese
Nicknames: Boom Boom, Mumi, Boomerang
Favorite Toy: Squeaky Christmas Tree 
Favorite Treat: Turkey Hearts
Likes: Everything, even baths
Dislikes: Brushing his Teeth


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Name: Brady
Age: Almost 4 years
Weight: 19 pounds
Aquired from: Woodland Havanese, Diane Koch
Nicknames: Brady Monster, Herman, Bear cub, Monster Bear, Herman Havanese, Sweetpea
Favorite Toy: Balls, Scuba Monkey
Favorite Treat: Flossies, cheese filled cow hooves, buddy biscuit soft treats
Likes: Everyone, especially his Mommy, Daddy, and the neighborhood children, Maddie who is his girlfriend next door, his little brother Dugan, French kissing, playing ball, going for walks
Dislikes: Thunder, being brushed, being left anywhere without Mom and Dad










Name: Dugan
Age: 1 1/2 years
Weight: 16 pounds
Aquired from: Havanese Rescue when he was 16 weeks old
Nicknames: Duggie, Doogles, Duggie monster, Badman, Badness, Lovebug
Favorite toy: Egg babies (he loves playing fetch with the eggs), mouser (his stuffed mouse that he takes to bed with him every night!)
Favorite treat: Flossies, cheese filled cow hooves, buddy biscuits soft treats
Likes: His big brother! Chasing the kitties, Rylee who is our other neighbors dog, playing fetch with his egg babies, chewing bones, snacks!
Dislikes: Being brushed, not getting his way (he is very stubborn), being left anywhere without his Mom and Dad


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

And since my Mom will never figure out how to post a picture, I will introduce Bacca for her

Name: Bacca
Age: 2 years
Weight: 16 pounds
Aquired from: Yuppy Puppy Havanese, Janet Birdsall (Bacca was a little over a year when Mom got him)
Nicknames: Backi, Backster, Backman
Favorite Toy: Squirells from the hide-a-squirell, Mom's burmese cat Mikey who is Bacca's best buddy
Favorite Treat: Flossies, cheese filled cow hooves, chicken and beef
Likes: His Mommy, his Aunt Karen (me), visiting with Brady and Dugan, going for walks, cuddling, running around the house like a madman, Bras and panties
Dislikes: Strangers (he is a litle shy strangers), other dogs when he is on a leash, being left without his Mom or Aunt Karen


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Name: Brody
Age: 2.5 years
Weight: 17.4 lb
Acquired from: T-Wags Havanese (after tons of research on health testing) - 
T-Wags dogs are from Los Perritos lines, Got him at 5 months after his breeder decided he might be a bit large to show
Nickname(s): Brodious Maximus; Poopy-Dog; Mama's Boy; Pup
Favorite toy: Sm Rawride bone - doesn't chew or eat it, just loves to carry it everywhere
Favorite treat: ALL! (Loves Flossies, popcorn, and any people food crumbs
Likes: Cat Chasing, RLH; Tug-of-War; snuggling with daddy on his recliner; kisses, belly rubs, ear scratches and mostly his people!
Dislikes: Big dogs, people leaning over him, separation from his people


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

I am just seeing the rest posts. Love them and enjoyed learning more about them <3


----------



## jag (Apr 3, 2010)

Name: Izzabell Angelita
Age: 10 months
Weight: 8 lbs
Acquired from: breeder in Az
Nickname(s): Izzy, Izzypoo, Turkeybutt ( I don't know why, it just happened)
Favorite toy: Red Pig from Martha Stewart
Favorite treat: Charlie Bears
Likes: chasing feet in white socks
Dislikes:being in her pen


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

Name: Butterscotch
age: 8 months
Weight: 11 - 12 lbs.
Acquired from: pet store (before we knew better)
Nicknames: Butters, scotch, bud, the skitch, poppy, snitch.
Favorite toys: Anything naughty: socks, pencils, pens, shoes, sheets, bags, etc.
Favorite treat: Mother hubbards
Likes: RLH!!! belly rubs, snuggling, treats, balls, swimming, bully sticks, BEING WITH THE FAMILY!!!!
Dislikes: BEING ALONE!!!!! Baths, bubbly water.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

jag said:


> View attachment 32692
> 
> 
> View attachment 32694
> ...


I just LOVE Izzabell's SMILE


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

butterscoth28 said:


> Name: Butterscotch
> age: 8 months
> Weight: 11 - 12 lbs.
> Acquired from: pet store (before we knew better)
> ...


such an adorable and unique name: Butterscotch . Love it and I think it fits the cuteness of this face <3


----------



## baileyandenzo (Nov 3, 2010)

Name: Bailey
Age: 2 in Febuary
Weight: 11lbs
Acquired from: breeder in hollywood, fl
Nickname(s): B, Bee Bee, Bailey Boo, Boo Boo, Bails, Bay-lee, Bailerina
Favorite toy: little squeaky toy that looks like a pack of razzles, skineez, wubbas
Favorite treat: GREENIES, Cornbread
Likes: to go for a walk, to go in the car, "go bailey go" (when i say this he runs like crazy), cuddling, sleeping on my head
Dislikes: baths, getting attacked by his little brother, being brushed


----------



## baileyandenzo (Nov 3, 2010)

Name: Enzo
Age: 4.5 months
Weight: 8 lbs
Acquired from: breeder in tampa
Nickname(s): Enzie, Enzo Penzo, Lorenzo
Favorite toy: absolutely any toy, but lately he loves his tiny kong squeaky tennis ball
Favorite treat: stealing greenies from his brother, blue buffalo teeny bites 
Likes: belly rub!!!!, sleeping in his brothers bed, following his humans around, KISSING
Dislikes: being told no, big dogs and scary things, thunder and rain, when bailey wont play


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

Name: Rikky
Age: 10 months
Weight: 11 lbs.
Acquired from: Ohio
Nickname(s): Sweetie, cutie pie
Favorite toy: small ball
Favorite treat: baked chicken strips, deer antlers
Likes: digging in dirt, playing with Big Beau and Kody, Daddy, doing his tricks for treats 
Dislikes: Baths, Golden retrievers, German Sheperds

Introducing our newest family member Kody-Bear. He's been with us a week today. He is adjusting well to Rikky and our other dog Big Beau and Miss Kitty. They all love him.


















Name: Kody-Bear
Age: 3 months
Weight: 7 lbs.
Acquired from: Arkansas
Nickname(s): baby
Favorite toy: anythings soft and Rikky's small ball
Favorite treat: Little Jacs
Likes: Playing with the other pets, chasing the cat, Mommy
Dislikes: Mommy leaving his sight


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Name: Sophie
Age: 14 weeks
Weight: 4 lbs
Aquired from: Celestial Havanese
Nicknames: Baby, Sweetie, Little monster
Favorite toys: anything stuffed and fuzzy, stuffed cell phone, irrigation hose in the back yard
Favorite treat: pill pockets and bully stick
Likes: People, cats,running away from mommy, daddy or anyone else that wants to end her fun.
Dislikes: being brushed, baths,having to come inside, wearing a collar or harness.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

*Nellie Mossa*

Name Nellie Mossa
Birthday 8th May 2010
Age 6 months
Weight just under 8lbs
Nicknames, Nora Batty,Whoopie,Cheeky girl,Ole Biscuit Barrel
Favourite Toys, Teddie the cat,big brother Dizzie,anything that Dizzie is playing with.
Likes,All the family,EATING,tummy rubs,RLH,licking everyone,cuddles and unfortunately eating poo!
Dislikes,Bath time,hair dryers and being left alone.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Whoops the first pic above is Dizzie not Nellie! I didn't look properly at the thumbnail when I was posting!


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

I must know how you get Max & Cooper's face so WHITE!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm a little late adding into this thread, but, better late than never, right!? 

Name: Tillie
Birthday: June 12th 2010
Age: 5 months
Weight: I have NO idea... probably around 5-6 lbs, she is very "petite"
Nicknames: Tillie-kins, Tillie Monster, Tillie Tillie Bo Billy Bananafana fo fillie, me my mo Millie... Tillie 
Favorite Toys: her squerril, chewy keys, her blankie, anything that's NOT hers...
Likes: stealing things from the kids rooms, shredding toilet paper, paper towels, kleenex, going for a walk,
going for a ride in the car, visitors to our house, going anywhere where she will see and LOVE new people, licking us to death, being brushed, having her belly rubbed, playing fetch, our cats, chewing on our (nice) cat, apples, carrots, yogurt, baths, being blow dried... she likes a LOT of things... LOL
Dislikes: getting her face washed and combed, anyone outside our home (she WILL bark at them) being left alone at home or in the car, our mean cat, getting her nails clipped!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

somehow I missed a question!

Aquired from: HavaCuddle in Bay City, Oregon


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Name: KASHI
Age: 16 months
Weight: 16.5 lbs
Acquired from: Breeder From South Dakota 
Nickname(s): Kash....Molchur
Favorite toy: Squeaky Teddy Bear
Likes: Bully Sticks, Socks, Humping
Dislikes: Leash and Harness Being Groomed

Name: MIYA
Age: 16 months
Weight: 9.5 lbs
Acquired from: Same Breeder in South Dakota
Nickname(s): Miyu, Molchur, Raedh
Favorite toy: Squeaky Toy Frog
Favorite treat: Bully Sticks 
Likes: Chasing her tail, Rubbing her body on the carpet
Dislikes: Going for walks, Putting on her leash and harness, Other dogs


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Name: One Hot Jillee Pepper
Age:3 1/2
Weight: 11
Acquired from: a breeder near by 
Nickname(s):Jill Jill,Jillee bean,Jillee Ann
Favorite toy: what ever her bubby has
Likes: going to omi and opa's house, bye bye with mommy,and going to work with me
Dislikes: her brother tormenting her


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*Gage*

Name: Gage Michael
Age: 1 1/2
Weight: 12 pounds
Acquired from: same as Jillee
Nickname(s): Gagee boy,Gage a rooni, momma's boy,and little fella from my nephew.
Favorite toy(s): whatever sissy has, my glasses, Coach shoes,and tp.
Like(s): ice cubes, treats and more treats
Dislike(s): when mommy leaves.....he whines when I am gone sometimes...hubby took a video of him whining when i left.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*Betzie*

Name: Betzie Little Rae of Hope
Age 1 1/2
Weight 8 pounds
Acquired from: same as Jillee
Nickname(s): Betzie boo Bear, Monkey,
Favorite toy(s): tp,stuffed toys
Liked: loved people and dogs
Disliked:having nails trimmed
My sweet Betzie was born with a lot of compilcations. She lived a short but very happy life. 1-9-08 to 5-26-09


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

*getting to know you*

Name: Maddie
Age: 5 mo
Weight: 5.5 lb
Acquired from: Breeder in Boring Oregon.
Nickname: Maddie Pattie
Favorite toy: Empty water bottle and any thing stuffed.
Favorite treat: Chicken
Likes: Her mom and dad,Toys going to the park and running around.
Dislikes: Being left alone, Baths, Grooming, her food without chicken in it.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh I'm sorry to hear about Betzie pooh bear. What a sweetie


----------

